# holodrol stack



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 9, 2006)

random Q, im going to purchase some halodrol soon,what do you think is the best supplement to stack it with?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 9, 2006)

Pharmagenx Finigenx
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1566
and Gasapri Novedex
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1573


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 9, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> Pharmagenx Finigenx
> *http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=156[/B]6
> and Gasapri Novedex
> http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1573*


*
Very good product IMO. I had great results from it. Some thing to consider for a stack.*


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 9, 2006)

They sell very well together........


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 9, 2006)

wouldnt it be better using the novedex as PCT tho?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> wouldnt it be better using the novedex as PCT tho?


It would be best to use Nolvadex for pct.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 9, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> wouldnt it be better using the novedex as PCT tho?



I meant stacking the Halodrol and Finigenx then taking the Novadex after the cycle by itself. Sorry about that.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 9, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> It would be best to use Nolvadex for pct.


Here's your Nolvadex I believe. 
http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16136&cat=248


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 9, 2006)

Nolva for pct. I would only stack an adrogen with it. It isn't legal, but anavar is supposed to go great with halodrol. Get some r-ala and liver supps as well.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 9, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Nolva for pct. I would only stack an adrogen with it. It isn't legal, but anavar is supposed to go great with halodrol. Get some r-ala and liver supps as well.


Liver supplements yes and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 10, 2006)

one of the mods on here recently said,its best NOT to take liver supp during a course such as milk thistle as it can reduce the effects of it?


----------



## topolo (Jul 11, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> one of the mods on here recently said,its best NOT to take liver supp during a course such as milk thistle as it can reduce the effects of it?



There is some debate about this but I think it is true. It is better to be safe than sorry, however.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 11, 2006)

IMO, go with liv52 for a liver protectant.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 12, 2006)

It is always better to keep your liver healthy. There are plenty of good liver anti-oxidants. None of them will negate from your potential progress.


----------



## topolo (Jul 12, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> It is always better to keep your liver healthy. There are plenty of good liver anti-oxidants. None of them will negate from your potential progress.



As I said , there is much debate about whether they inhibit gains.


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Jul 12, 2006)

halodrol, ive heard gyno horror stories, make sure you pct.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 12, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> one of the mods on here recently said,its best NOT to take liver supp during a course such as milk thistle as it can reduce the effects of it?



Live Supps should be taken after cycle and be sure to drink plenty of water during your cycle ......


----------



## Flakko (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm running a cycle with Halodrol-50 and I bought plenty of liver supps, but I'm wating until I'm done with the cycle to take them. I take at least a gallon of water everyday, so hopefully I'll be ok.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 13, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> As I said , there is much debate about whether they inhibit gains.


It isn't a factor of inhibiting gains. The concern is that a healthy liver will eliminate the drug in a more timely fashion. Any good drug taken at a proper dose will yield optimal effects with a healthy liver. Anyone who thinks their is any benefit to having an unhealthy liver doesn't know the first thing about physiology. 

True, a gimp liver may lead to higher concentrations of the drug in the blood. So will a slightly higher dose with a healthy liver. A gimp liver effects insulin sensitivity, hormone production, nutrient partitioning (including fat storage) energy, mood, etc, etc. It is never wise to have an unhealthily liver.

Someone should get trouble to break down the science for ya.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> As I said , there is much debate about whether they inhibit gains.



they also inhibit gains in liver problems


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 15, 2006)

YOUNG GUNZ,tell me some of these horror stories then


----------



## and1_4ever (Jul 18, 2006)

I have some halodrol, and Ive never heard of Finigenx.  If you were to stack the 2 however, how much would you take as far as dosage per day of Finigenx?  Also when should you take the Halodrol and Finigenx in a given day if I were to lift say around 6pm daily?  Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 18, 2006)

I would take one in the am and one in the pm...Most of the people we sell to split them up in that fashion!!!!!!


----------



## and1_4ever (Jul 18, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> I would take one in the am and one in the pm...Most of the people we sell to split them up in that fashion!!!!!!



Alright so lets say I take Halodrol first thing in the morning, take Finignex at night.  I know the usual dose for Halodrol is a single pill a day.  What is the usual does for Finignex, as I know most people up the doses by the week.  Thanks again


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 18, 2006)

Take 3mls three times per day at least 6-8 hours apart for the first 2 weeks, increase to 6mls three times per day 6-8 hours apart for 6 weeks. Finish of the cycle with the original 3mls three times per day 6-8 hours apart.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Sep 2, 2006)

I got the Halorol sittin just waiting to be opened.  I know its weak but wanna do it right.  I need my strength more then size at the moment.  Is Finigenx the best over the counter teammate?


----------

